# Create a document?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

How do I create a document on Kindle Fire?


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

You could try QuickOffice Pro or Evernote. Those are the only two I know about.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I was about to post this same thread.  Does anyone know of any *free* office apps that let you create and edit docs?

Edit: Evernote is free, but it seems to require an internet connection. I want something I can use offline too.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure if OneNote by Microsoft requires a connection. You can check it out here:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.office.onenote


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

You could also perhaps use Google docs? would that even work? Give it a go!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There are a lot of different Android apps that will let you read/edit office-type files. But there are not as many in the Amazon store as in the Android store. They also tend to be some of the more expensive apps.
I think I have tried most of them over the last year since I got my first Android tablet and I keep coming back to Office Suite Pro. It is currently $9.99 but I got it free when it was the App of the Day. 
http://www.amazon.com/Mobile-Systems-Inc-OfficeSuite-Pro/dp/B0051UP5NQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1332249987&sr=1-3

For a free option from Amazon, there is Kingsoft Office. I have this one but I don't remember how I liked it.
http://www.amazon.com/Kingsoft-Office-English-for-Android/dp/B0067RQYNW/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1332249987&sr=1-1

Amazon also has Olive Office Premium available for $0.99. I think this was the first one that I tried because some folks at work recommended it. I purchased the premium version this morning but have not tested it on my Fire yet.
http://www.amazon.com/OlivePhone-Olive-Office-Premium/dp/B007FIY3VW/ref=sr_1_14?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1332249987&sr=1-14


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I use _Documents to Go_. It's very good, but the full version that lets you create and edit Office files is $14.99.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Quickoffice Pro is on sale for $5. I have no experience with it.

http://www.amazon.com/Quickoffice-Inc-Pro/dp/B004VMZT6S/

However, I've just discovered that you can get the full version of Kingsoft Office for free:

http://www.1mobile.com/kingsoft-office-for-android-free-88750.html

(The free version on Amazon is only a trial.)

You'll need to sideload it. (To sideload apps, click on the metallic bolt icon at the top righthand corner, then select the Devices option, then make sure "Allow Installation of Applications from Unknown Sources" to is set to On.)

That site is legal and reliable from what I understand.

I use the dropbox app (which you can get by pointing your Kindle Fire here) to easily sideload apps. You can also use the Box.com app, available directly from Amazon, which will give you 50GB free if you sign up in the next couple of days. I prefer Dropbox but have both.

I've only been able to play around with Kingsoft Office for a few minutes, but it seems okay enough so far.

As soon as you install the app, it'll ask you to install an update (I said yes) and track statistics (I said no).


----------

